# Anyone know where to get fresh ducks???



## lght (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm planning on making a classical french dish "pressed duck" or "_Canard à la presse"_ for Xmas.  The dish requires a fresh young Rouen duck.  The key to the dish is the duck must be strangled to retain it's blood so I can't simply go out and buy a duck from the store or butcher market. 

Does anyone know a place that will either sell live ducks for food or at least ship fresh strangled ducks by chance?  I'm in Cali BTW.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 12, 2013)

There are a zillion right out my window, in a pond! Smiles.

But on the east coast there are also some butchers who slaughter the chicken of your choice right there on the spot, and I would think that out your way in California, if you call the specialty butcher shops, they may know someone or may even, via your request, be able to special order one in for you?

Good luck and let us know how it goes. Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 12, 2013)

LGHT.......we could sneak over to Leahs and get a duck or two.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






There is a Chinese restaurant here in town that will order just about anything in ducks that I want. That might be a start for you.

Brad


----------



## lght (Nov 12, 2013)

hahah I know a spot about 20 min from home called "duck park".  I was tempted to run over and bag a few, but who knows with the elderly folk feed them things.  I've called a few butchers already and they can get anything I want, but can't request the animal be "strangled" and the blood left in.  I guess common practice is to always bleed the animal after dispatching which seems to be the problem.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, I agree......don't trust the ponds. "Traditional" meat suppliers have a ton of rules to follow and I know that bleeding is one of then. "Ranch Harvesters" up here in the gold country would be a good source. Don't know how many of those you have in SoCa.

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 12, 2013)

There are two enormous blue herons in the pond here too!

Or perhaps they're teradactyls, I'm not really sure.

But they're enormous when swooping in or out, and I suppose they could go into a fine cassoulet, paired with a Malbec, pretty nicely.

Hopefully you'll find your wonderful source. Such an interesting dish you're making!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Nov 12, 2013)

LGHT said:


> I'm planning on making a classical french dish "pressed duck" or "_Canard à la presse"_ for Xmas.  The dish requires a fresh young Rouen duck.  The key to the dish is the duck must be strangled to retain it's blood so I can't simply go out and buy a duck from the store or butcher market.
> 
> Does anyone know a place that will either sell live ducks for food or at least ship fresh strangled ducks by chance?  I'm in Cali BTW.


Canard à la presse is quite an ambitious project LGHT, and I hope you're able to pull it off.

I would think that your chances of finding a source for a pre-strangled Rouen duck is pretty nil so you're going to have to find a young adult and strangle it yourself. And, I think that the strangulation should occur no more than a few hours before preparation of the dish. One option would be to purchase a duckling today and raise it yourself. It might be mature enough for slaughter by Christmas.

If your successful in securing and slaughtering the duck, how do you intend to press it? If you're going full traditional on the dish, you'll need a proper presse and, if you can even find one, the cost will run into the $1,000s.

I've never had the dish but I saw it prepared several years ago at a nearby table at La Tour d'Argent in Paris, and the process is something to behold. The strangled, plucked, and eviscerated duck is briefly roasted and brought table side along with the presse. The breast is removed and sliced for serving, and legs are removed and returned to the kitchen for further cooking and returned as a second course. The remaining carcass is then put into the presse which is screwed down and then emits a small trickle of blood into warming vessel for the sauce. The sauce, if I recall correctly, is made up of Port or Madeira, smashed ducks liver, lots of butter, and, of course, the blood. Once complete, the sauce is spooned on the breast slices and the first course commences.

As a side note, every person who has the dish at the restaurant receives a small card with an etching and the number of the duck that was served. I don't know what the total stands at these days but it's in excess of 1 million as they've been preparing the dish since the early 1800s.

Best of luck.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 12, 2013)

THIS post, (from dls1), is why I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE AND LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE this very site!

Every day, logging on, is a learning course, and also such wonderfully delectable tales of familiar fare and fodder that's just too damn precious to have to miss!

Thank you, all, for posting this, and for posting all of your interesting things! 

OH, and please do come join our new "wine" group (in the group section on this site) as I am more than happy to suggest a perfect pairing for your pressed dish; and I am salivating and becoming aroused (am I allowed to type that on here) in a perfectly platonic and deliciously culinary way, just even thinking about it!

OK, Cheers to all! My pond view is taking on new meaning... - Leah


----------



## lght (Nov 12, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Canard à la presse is quite an ambitious project LGHT, and I hope you're able to pull it off.
> 
> I would think that your chances of finding a source for a pre-strangled Rouen duck is pretty nil so you're going to have to find a young adult and strangle it yourself. And, I think that the strangulation should occur no more than a few hours before preparation of the dish. One option would be to purchase a duckling today and raise it yourself. It might be mature enough for slaughter by Christmas.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.  Actually my first taste of pressed duck was more than 30 years ago.  My grandfather was a huge fan and french cuisine and spent some time in Paris where he had the dish more than 50 years ago.  I can't recall when, but he was gifted a press many years later were he would prepare the dish during x-mas for the adults.  Since I loved duck I would get a few slices myself.  I don't know where he purchased the ducks from, but I do recall turning the press and hearing the bones crunch and watching the redish brown juice trickle out of the spout below.  I now have possession of his press.

I recently smoked a duck on my pellet cooker and thought wow wouldn't it be nice to serve pressed duck on X-mas!!  So the search continues!!  I wonder if my neighbors would mind me raising a duck on my patio???  lol


----------



## lght (Nov 12, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> OH, and please do come join our new "wine" group (in the group section on this site) as I am more than happy to suggest a perfect pairing for your pressed dish; and I am salivating and becoming aroused (am I allowed to type that on here) in a perfectly platonic and deliciously culinary way, just even thinking about it!


How does one join the wine group?

I actually plan on smoking the duck to a rare before, then parting the legs and breast and returning them back to the smoker at 500 for searing then "pressing" the carcass.  It's been said that the duck itself is somewhat bland and the sauce is what actually makes it tasty and delicious.  I figured I would combine a great smoked duck breast with the pressed duck sauce for the best of both worlds!


----------



## moikel (Nov 12, 2013)

Just go to groups & log in. Duck strangling not a skill I have seen demonstrated except when hunting. I do like duck & the french are great exponents but the chinese also deserve a place in the line up as well.

I think that your duck press is probably the coolest bit of kitchen equipment one could own.Your grand dad was on switched on guy.


----------



## moikel (Nov 12, 2013)

By the way I have a stupid number of ducks at my week ender but they are off limits.

I also have a stupid number of these guys,if I can find a recipe they are in trouble
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Had ten of them on the picnic table at 6 am,right out side bed room door. My own dumb fault for putting seed out for the well mannered parrots only to get the bird equivalent of 'Sons of Anarchy"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0320.JPG



__ moikel
__ Nov 12, 2013






Good luck with the duck strangling.Love to see some photos of the finished product not the strangling


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2013)

Most city parks and golf courses work well for fresh fowl but you may have to shop at night.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow! I so agree with Moikel, in that owning a duck press would be pretty wild!

(My Champagne saber is perhaps my funkiest food-related talisman of unique and fun tools in the way of gourmet going. But a duck press? Now that just puts it over the top)! Incredible!

I am very excited indeed, to see photos of your creation, which sounds beyond decadent!

And yes, EVERYONE on this thread (and others) is most certainly invited to go into GROUPS, and then "WINOS & WOOD CHIPS" and to then click, "join the group."

Feel free to start new wine themed threads there, or to ask questions, or to post your photos of wine with your great smoked food, or whatever you wish but for *WHINING,* as I'm an upbeat chick, and it's an upbeat place to be! Smiles.

Speaking of optimism and loving life and loving food and wine; this thread, just absolutely made me smile. Thank you for that!

Cheers to all, and come share some vino, as it is better when shared! - Leah


----------



## stank56 (Nov 13, 2013)

And I thought that making duck confit and duck ragu could be labor intensive.


----------



## cappyr (Nov 13, 2013)

*We have a wine cabinet in our hall and it has a few dry nasty wines for our wine snob friends.  The bottom row however is more my style.  That's where the Boones farm strawberry hill lives along with the MD 20/20 and Thunderbird, along with a couple other brown bag stars.  My favorite wine however I trade for.  It is made from Japanese plums and shows up in a mason jar.  Its very sweet and strong and wonderful.  These are reasons why I figure I aint welcome to join a wine group*






  *When it comes to ducks we have a half dozen smoked in the freezer waiting to become gumbo.  I'd pass up a press for a gumbo pot anyday.*


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

CappyR you are MOST DEFINITELY invited and encouraged to come join the wine club! I loved your description and opinion and shared sips - especially hearing of the plum arrival, fantastic stuff! I don't care what anyone drinks, so long as THEY love it! That's all that matters. Come join the fun! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## lght (Nov 13, 2013)

CappyR said:


> *We have a wine cabinet in our hall and it has a few dry nasty wines for our wine snob friends.  The bottom row however is more my style.  That's where the Boones farm strawberry hill lives along with the MD 20/20 and Thunderbird, along with a couple other brown bag stars.  My favorite wine however I trade for.  It is made from Japanese plums and shows up in a mason jar.  Its very sweet and strong and wonderful.  These are reasons why I figure I aint welcome to join a wine group*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow duck gumbo???  Who would have thought it??  Care to share the recipe??  I would love to give it a go..


----------



## lght (Nov 13, 2013)

Moikel said:


> By the way I have a stupid number of ducks at my week ender but they are off limits.
> 
> I also have a stupid number of these guys,if I can find a recipe they are in trouble
> 
> ...


Well after calling and calling I haven't been able to find anyone who will sell me a duck that hasn't been bleed after killing.  The closest I found was a store in an Asian community that has a special permit to dispatch ducks on the premises.  Apparently they had a big fight with the city some years again and was given a special permit.  It's suppose to be one of the few places in OC that you can buy fresh peking duck.  The good part is I'll probably swing by on lunch sometime this week to try it out!

The bad part is I still haven't found a place that will sell me a full grown duck.  I may have to buy a duckling and raise it for a few months.  Apparently they are ready to be slaughtered at around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

Well this just keeps getting more and more interesting LGHT!

Now I am excited to see pictures of your new house guest (should you procure and raise a duck) learn of its name, and of what you feed him! 

This is downright fascinating! Perhaps you can even teach him to bring the morning coffee to you even! Thanks for these updates! It's going to be exquisite, and delicious!!! That much I know already!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2013)

LGHT said:


> The bad part is I still haven't found a place that will sell me a full grown duck.  I may have to buy a duckling and raise it for a few months.  Apparently they are ready to be slaughtered at around 6-8 weeks.


Listen, when ya drive thru the country, You'll probably have to drive to another county. Looks for chickens, any chickens, in a yard, in a field, in a pen, stop and ask. I know you don't want chickens but Folks with chickens know where to buy full grown live ones locally. Where there are chickens there is always ducks too. Locate your local feed & seed, there is always one, there will be someone there who takes care of the chickens, ordering chicks for newbies and there is usually some young pullets there also. Sometimes a duck, but even if no duck they will probably know where you can find one.

BTW did you try Craigslist?


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 13, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> LGHT said:
> 
> 
> > The bad part is I still haven't found a place that will sell me a full grown duck.  I may have to buy a duckling and raise it for a few months.  Apparently they are ready to be slaughtered at around 6-8 weeks.
> ...


Craigslist often has pigs ducks chickens etc. Try a "Wanted to buy live Duck" ad.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Leah

Let me get this straight-------------you have to strangle the duck.  Now, you don't consider this to be just a tad extreme?????  Until I read that part about your post, I was about to tell you to just hop into my back yard and shoot one on my pond.  Shooting, knifing, slashing, beating I'm OK with, but strangling?????????????????????

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Gary!

I'm not the one making this dish, although I am keenly excited to see how it comes out, as it is LGHT's post, but I accept, in the name of culinary doings, a wide spectrum of things I suppose. Indeed.

Meanwhile, here is to this very gastronomical adventure of LGHT's! I am most certainly interested in how it comes out!

Cheers to all! And to the duck!!!! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL

let me know

Gary


----------



## cappyr (Nov 13, 2013)

"Wow duck gumbo???  Who would have thought it?? "*   Any *





*Cajun thinks of it. It is a favorite at our house.  I looked around but somehow haven't posted a recipe for my wife's blue ribbon smoked duck gumbo.  of course the good news, it will be a future project.  Pretty elaborate thing though ya gotta smoke the ducks then boil for stock then debone then.... then.... but well worth the trouble.  Will post in the future it is after all Gumbo season.*


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

And I look forward to that dish (smoked duck gumbo) and recipe as well! Cheers! - Leah (Whose new favorite creation is smoked alligator over pumpkin and ginger pasta, with pumpkin seed oil, chopped chives, and smoked Chardonnay sea salt)! HOLY WOW!!!! For that even, I am so grateful! But back to you duck experts, I do look forward to what you are doing! It is a joy and a daily learning experience to be here!













DSCF3272.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 13, 2013


----------



## lght (Nov 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, I checked Craigslist and no one had live ducks.  I did call one lady who had eggs, but she said you have to go to another county as selling live ducks is against the law.  I may have to try and do it with a fresh (already dispatched) duck from the asian market and just hope it's nice and juicy.  I know the frozen ones I buy now have a good amount of blood in the bag so I may just save some to add to the sauce.

Here is a nice link to otto's pressed duck video!

http://pix.leadbetter.org/zf/core/e...30014-B5C1wavBs0MoQi9WvQoffffffffffff572929.2


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the video. After reading this thread I was trying to picture what a duck press would look like. That is some beautiful equipment! I know that the the Post Office will ship live birds if that helps any.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 14, 2013)

LGHT, that video was not only gastronomically charming and elegant but one delightful and delicious treat to see!

Thank you for this. What an enchanting way to start my day!!!

Just beautiful. Absolutely spectacular, and lovely!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey

Maybe truck drivers are just plain dumb or missing something, but that video did absolutely *nothing* for me

Gary


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 14, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Well this just keeps getting more and more interesting LGHT!
> 
> Now I am excited to see pictures of your new house guest (should you procure and raise a duck) learn of its name, and of what you feed him!
> 
> This is downright fascinating! Perhaps you can even teach him to bring the morning coffee to you even! Thanks for these updates! It's going to be exquisite, and delicious!!! That much I know already!!! Cheers! - Leah


Rule #1 Do not name "Food".


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 14, 2013)

Good point aeroforce100! Here's to he who shall not be named therefore! Smiles. It sounds delicious! Happy Thursday to you!!!

And happy Thursday to you too Gary!!! I most certainly do NOT think that truck drivers are dumb, and I just love that everyone gets so very excited about such different things in life, which sure keeps it interesting right? Fantastic stuff!

Here's to everyone eating and enjoying whatever they wish! Make today delicious!! (Just finished a lunch of smoked silverbrite salmon and some roasted root veggies and it was nice)!

Happy all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## lght (Nov 14, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Thanks for sharing the video. After reading this thread I was trying to picture what a duck press would look like. That is some beautiful equipment! I know that the the Post Office will ship live birds if that helps any.


Thanks for the tips.  I found a place that's only a couple of hours away that claims they sell adult ducks, but they have no contact info online and won't reply when I sent request via their online form Arggghhh!!  It's no wonder they have such bad reviews.  The only other place in CA that sells ducks seems to only say 1 day old hatch-lings.  I have a feeling I may have to just go with a frozen one. 

As far as the duck press that's the fancy $3k ones made of brass.  They still sell them.  http://www.peachsuite.com/937-49845...e=googlebase&gclid=CNT76pfp5LoCFW1yQgods0wAzg

The one I have is an old cast iron Enterprise food press.  Not as purdy, but does the same job and as the fancy ones.


----------



## lght (Nov 14, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> LGHT, that video was not only gastronomically charming and elegant but one delightful and delicious treat to see!
> 
> Thank you for this. What an enchanting way to start my day!!!
> 
> ...


Leah Glad you liked the video.  My presentation will not be anything like that, but hopefully the end results will be just as good and flavorful if not better.  I really think just roasting the duck really doesn't bring out the flavor of the meat.  I mean if you have roasted duck, then have smoked duck that has been finished off in the roaster the later is just so much better.

Gary, I get you on the video.  Although the French have some great food a lot of Canard à la presse or "pressed duck" is about the table side presentation and is probably why it's so well known. 

For me it's about the food so that's why I'm actually looking forward to preparing the dish.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 14, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing the video. After reading this thread I was trying to picture what a duck press would look like. That is some beautiful equipment! I know that the the Post Office will ship live birds if that helps any.
> ...


Not the stuffer like this?













IMG_9876.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 14, 2013


----------



## lght (Nov 14, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Not the stuffer like this?


It's hard to tell from the side, but I think it's like that.


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 14, 2013)

'fraid I'm with Garry the trucker on this one, I hunt, fish and clean my own game but the thought of hearing the bones crunching and the blood being forced out does nothing for my appetite


----------



## lght (Nov 14, 2013)

jockaneezer said:


> 'fraid I'm with Garry the trucker on this one, I hunt, fish and clean my own game but the thought of hearing the bones crunching and the blood being forced out does nothing for my appetite


hahah think of it being the same as using the drippings from your pork butt or brisket in your finished sauce lol.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 14, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Not the stuffer like this?
> ...















DSCN7251 (2).JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 14, 2013


----------



## cappyr (Nov 14, 2013)

*I have pressed my share of fruit.*








*And maybe a few bar maid bottoms in my younger days.*






   *I am a sailor after all.  But never a duck.  I am assuming that after choking the thing to death ya then pluck and gut it right?? don't that take the blood out as well or does stopping his heart beating before gutting do the trick???*


----------



## dls1 (Nov 14, 2013)

LGHT said:


> As far as the duck press that's the fancy $3k ones made of brass.  They still sell them.  http://www.peachsuite.com/937-49845...e=googlebase&gclid=CNT76pfp5LoCFW1yQgods0wAzg


The duck press at Otto's in London is an antique silver plated one made by Christofle in the 1920s. It's cost, considered a bargain, was reported to be somewhere between $25,000 and $30,000. Christofle also made the two presses at La Tour d'Argent.

If you find success with your dish, and also hit the lottery, you may want to look into an antique silver plated meat trolley with a press at a dealer in New Orleans. It's only $98,500.













duck press rau.jpg



__ dls1
__ Nov 14, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 14, 2013)

dls1 you have me intrigued, to say the least, and I devour your informative posts! (I have decided that you are actually James Bond, and thus have access to such trivia of global interest, and I adore it)!

CappyR, your fruit pressing looked quite fabulous too! And I'm so happy you've come on board with our great wine group - may all others do the same!  Here is to that! It is most certainly just tons more fun when shared!

And LGHT, do you just SEE what you have started with this wild post?

It's quite a fascinating theme and meal, and I'm so very grateful for having stumbled upon it and joining in on the mix.

Cheers to everyone!  - Leah


----------



## lght (Nov 14, 2013)

CappyR said:


> *I have pressed my share of fruit.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah I fish often and have hunted in the past so I don't have a problem strangling the ducks neck then plucking the feathers and removing the guts.  Not sure about the heart, but you save and grind the later which gets added to the sauce later.  I think the recipe is so old that frozen wasn't an option, but I may go that route to simplify the process.


----------



## lght (Nov 14, 2013)

dls1 said:


> The duck press at Otto's in London is an antique silver plated one made by Christofle in the 1920s. It's cost, considered a bargain, was reported to be somewhere between $25,000 and $30,000. Christofle also made the two presses at La Tour d'Argent.
> 
> If you find success with your dish, and also hit the lottery, you may want to look into an antique silver plated meat trolley with a press at a dealer in New Orleans. It's only $98,500.
> 
> ...


Wow those are pretty fancy.  Thanks for the info.  Good to have some history on the dish.  I would love to own at least a nice press, but until I win the lottery I'll just have to make due with the old iron one.  I would image that equipment would be a few hundred grand in today's market!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 14, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> DSCN7251 (2).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooo...... I lub it berry berry much!!


----------



## donr (Nov 19, 2013)

Pet store.

According to this web site, a duckling is full grown after 30 days.  

http://www.liveducks.com/easterducks.html


----------



## lght (Nov 19, 2013)

Well still no luck on finding a live duck and the 1 farm within driving distance has no contact info for the company and won't reply to any of my e-mails on online contacts.  I guess I'm going to have to try and make do with a fresh frozen one.


----------



## lght (Dec 26, 2013)

Well the cook went great and everyone who tried the duck loved it.  Didn't find a proper duck for pressing, but I did find a place that had fresh Rouen ducks that have never been frozen. 

Check out the cook and let me know what you think..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154866/smoked-xmas-duck-on-the-gmg-with-pics


----------

